# Looking to buy a Damasko DS30. Asking for owners' experience with AR coatings



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello,

I was looking to buy a Stowa Verus but swerved into a buying a Damasko. I already own a Stowa and this would be my first Damasko. I like the technology and toughness, design and size. I understand that the steel is surface hardened submarine steel which is very scratch resistant but that it can DING if dropped on a hard surface. I can live with that I suppose. 

What concerns me is the AR on both side of the crystal; will it easily scratch? Can anyone share their experience with how tough it is? I've read that Damasko's external AR coatings are tougher than other manufacturers' coating but I think it would really bother me if I obtained a scratch on the outside the AR coating. I may opt to request a special order through Watchmann, to get a model with the AR coating on the inside-only. 

Also regarding color choice. I'm strongly leaning towards the DS30 with the yellow seconds hand and date. I really like the look and after all....the seconds hand has no lume coating. But is this a versatile enough color combination and will still be compatible with a variety of strap colors or should I stick with all white? I'm not good with color combos.....just ask my wife!

Thanks for any input and shared experiences!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

The double AR is awesome, but it will scratch eventually if you use the watch. My suggestion is to get it and you can remove it/have it removed when it wears.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

You are not the first asking.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/ar-coating-4919025.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/ar-coating-long-term-durability-4987601.html?highlight=coating
https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/so-much-hard-ar-coating-3634178.html?highlight=coating
https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/damasko-ds30-ar-coating-removal-4771527.html?highlight=coating

I own a couple of Damasko watches and never ever had to face any problem with the double ar coating.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. 

I'll read through the discussions Mike. Thanks much


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Just order a custom with single-sided AR...no additional cost.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## seungbum81 (Jul 3, 2019)

I am not a careful person, so I used to hit my watch to walls, tables, etc.
My damasko got many scratches on the double-coated glass, and those scratches are noticeable.
However, if I would have a chance to buy another Damasko, I would buy double coated.
It is amazing the first few months!


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Something else to consider is how much reflections on the crystal bother you. I have both a DA46 and a DK105. The DK105 is only AR coated on the crystal's inner surface and it is much more reflective than the dual-coated DA46. Probably the only thing about that watch which I don't like.

When I bought my DA46 WatchMann strongly recommended I not opt for the single-coated crystal. I'm glad I listened to him. And after 3 years of regular use I don't see any scratches on the crystal.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Well I read through all of the discussions and unfortunately, I believe my best coarse of action will be to deprive myself of the double coated AR and its benefits. This confirms the advise I received from Watchmann which was to get the AR on the inside. I just wanted to accumulate as much awareness from others' experience and combine it with self knowledge.... I know myself well enough that it would lead to obsessing. 

Still open to the color. I like the yellow but will it get old....less timeless,...less versatile? It'll be white or yellow.


----------



## Lornholio (Dec 13, 2018)

I debated this far longer than was healthy before ordering my DS30 6-7 months ago and went for double AR in the end. The recent AR is not blue-tinted and looks great. I have two minuscule scratches over the 12 and 3 indices but can only see them if I really look for them under indoor lighting putting a direct reflection of a lightbulb beside where I know the scratches are, but even knowing where they are they are hard to find. Under normal situations they are invisible. No regrets in my decision. If I scratch it badly and it bothers me I'll replace the crystal during a service.

Went for yellow seconds hand and white date numbers. Yellow date was too much for me and all white a bit plain. Still very happy with it.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks. I imagine I could also special order a yellow seconds and white date. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## cooper99 (Aug 6, 2019)

Yellow seconds y all means...brings just enough highlight and enhances dial...a combination used by other makers


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

rifmon said:


> Well I read through all of the discussions and unfortunately, I believe my best coarse of action will be to deprive myself of the double coated AR and its benefits. This confirms the advise I received from Watchmann which was to get the AR on the inside. I just wanted to accumulate as much awareness from others' experience and combine it with self knowledge.... I know myself well enough that it would lead to obsessing.
> 
> Still open to the color. I like the yellow but will it get old....less timeless,...less versatile? It'll be white or yellow.


Great decision. I have three Damaskos with inner-only AR and I couldn't be happier with them. Read: no marks on the face. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I would not have it any other way than double sided as standard. Crystal literally disappears and I very much appreciate the legibility of dial and hands at any angle.


----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)

Double AR surely provides the "no-glass-at-all" feeling which is amazing. But for the long-term peace of mind I'd recommend single AR only.

One thing to consider, when ordering the one with single AR, is the extra lead time for sourcing the crystal. In my case it took Damasko an extra two weeks, which was back in July 2019.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks. Lead time and delays are fine for me. I'm settled on the single interior AR coating. 

My final decision will be between all-white, the yellow version or a modified yellow-only-seconds-hand. I really like the yellow version but I'm thinking I might grow weary with it similar to getting tired of wallpaper in a room; I liked it at the time it was installed but after a few years, I wished I just painted the walls. 

White is timeless and safe. On the other hand (pun stumbled upon...haha) the non lume seconds hand might bother me a little. A yellow hand has an excuse to not have lume.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I think you will be pleased with your decision, but getting it on both sides would have been good too. I am pretty hard on my watches and have worn my DA44 several times a week for 6 months now and I don't notice any issues with the outer AR. It does make the dial look amazing. 

btw I am glad this thread was allowed to continue instead of being closed and referred to just read the other AR related threads. I think it promotes new conversation and input from others that may have new insight or weren't part of the forum when the other threads were active.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes, I'm happy this discussion went forward too. I enjoyed reading prior discussion too and this will be added to it!

The Damasko DS30 is a "Tool Watch" or, tough watch, so how it fills that role is subjective. On one side, ultimate legibility is consistent with its role as a tool but on the other side, a scratch resistant sapphire crystal is most consistent. Both are correct! It depends on the user's criteria. I prefer the carefree sapphire that'll allow me to not be concerned about the potential scratch I'd be looking for. The person who chooses the reflection-free view may see a scratch but say to themself, "Hey, who cares,.... it's a tool!" I sorta wish I was that person.

I am really looking forward to owning my first Damasko! (still working on the color)


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

rifmon said:


> Yes, I'm happy this discussion went forward too. I enjoyed reading prior discussion too and this will be added to it!
> 
> The Damasko DS30 is a "Tool Watch" or, tough watch, so how it fills that role is subjective. On one side, ultimate legibility is consistent with its role as a tool but on the other side, a scratch resistant sapphire crystal is most consistent. Both are correct! It depends on the user's criteria. I prefer the carefree sapphire that'll allow me to not be concerned about the potential scratch I'd be looking for. The person who chooses the reflection-free view may see a scratch but say to themself, "Hey, who cares,.... it's a tool!" I sorta wish I was that person.
> 
> I am really looking forward to owning my first Damasko! (still working on the color)


I don't think tool watch means tough watch, rather, it means a functional, purpose-built watch. Now, you can find situations where a tough watch meets that definition. But I'd say "tool watch" is a broad genus that encompasses the species of "tough watch".

My sole citation: https://www.watchtime.com/featured/time-tools-8-tool-watches-from-luxury-brands/


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice write-up. I like that Oris! I see what you mean. As the write-up states in the beginning; "they emphasize functionality and are robust," functionality being the overall criteria.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

mine is coated both sides no scratches yet on this one. You made a great choice.


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice watch and picture. Perfect Nato to match! The yellow is top on my list but I have a question.....Do you ever look at the yellow accent and wish you got the plain white or does it alway have its initial appeal? And,... have you been able to swap out other straps with success to compliment the yellow accent?


----------



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

My DS30 doesn't show any kind of scratching on the AR coating. I don't wear mine to work or in any kind of situation where it's liable to get banged around, though. I'm sure if you're knocking the crystal against stuff everywhere you go it'll come off eventually. Personally, no issues here though.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Ive never regretted getting the yellow seconds. not for a second? Never loses its appeal and strap swap is easy. Anything with yellow works



rifmon said:


> Nice watch and picture. Perfect Nato to match! The yellow is top on my list but I have a question.....Do you ever look at the yellow accent and wish you got the plain white or does it alway have its initial appeal? And,... have you been able to swap out other straps with success to compliment the yellow accent?


----------



## Avicenna (Oct 3, 2018)

I have the admit, the AR coating gets annoying on the outside. I keep having to polish it. But, i mean, function wise, it works great.


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

On a flat crystal, reflections can be overwhelming - across the entire glass - without top-side AR. Down side, every smudge shows up. 

Domed crystals minimize reflections so AR not as necessary, in my opinion. Glare is reduced to smaller points of light. Also, AR on top of the dome would be more exposed to damage, so less desirable there.


----------



## Sonnyboy51 (Dec 18, 2018)

That's exactly what I would do. Then it's not a worry.


----------



## H9332 (Jul 13, 2016)

rifmon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was looking to buy a Stowa Verus but swerved into a buying a Damasko. I already own a Stowa and this would be my first Damasko. I like the technology and toughness, design and size. I understand that the steel is surface hardened submarine steel which is very scratch resistant but that it can DING if dropped on a hard surface. I can live with that I suppose.
> 
> ...


rifmon, I believe you might be talking about Sinn, their U series have the submarine steel and tegimented surface. In contrast Damasko's "ice hardened" steel applies to the whole depth of the material. I'm sure someone can chime in or bring back much more information, but thought I'd try to clarify a bit..


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

H9332 said:


> rifmon, I believe you might be talking about Sinn, their U series have the submarine steel and tegimented surface. In contrast Damasko's "ice hardened" steel applies to the whole depth of the material. I'm sure someone can chime in or bring back much more information, but thought I'd try to clarify a bit..


DS30 is not iced hardened steel case, edge hardened, similar to Sinn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

H9332 said:


> rifmon, I believe you might be talking about Sinn, their U series have the submarine steel and tegimented surface. In contrast Damasko's "ice hardened" steel applies to the whole depth of the material. I'm sure someone can chime in or bring back much more information, but thought I'd try to clarify a bit..


Sorry but you did not clarify. The Damasko DS30 as well as the DSub models are made of surface hardened submarine steel. You easily can detect the color difference.









For more info I suggest to flick throug the DS30 and DSub threads here on the Damasko Forum.


----------



## H9332 (Jul 13, 2016)

stuffler said:


> Sorry but you did not clarify. The Damasko DS30 as well as the DSub models are made of surface hardened submarine steel. You easily can detect the color difference.
> 
> View attachment 14845611
> 
> ...


I have learned something new today and take my statement back!


----------



## kennylorenzo (Dec 12, 2011)

I have had my DA46 for almost two years and I have no scratches on the outer AR coating. I don't baby my watches and with the AR coating on both sides, it seems as if you can reach in and touch the hands.


----------



## Marine73 (Jun 29, 2018)

I’ve had my custom DS30 for about 4 months now. I went with the blue hand with a white date wheel. The date wheel not matching the hour markers just irked me. I went with the brown leather and love it. Best leather strap I’ve ever had. I also ordered the blue rubber strap for 100 bucks more. Not too impressed with the rubber. I also ordered the AR coating on the inside only. I’m glad I did. It does give off more of a glare at certain angles but not bad. I also have a Tudor Black Bay 36 and the crystal and inner AR coating are equal if not slightly better on the Damasko. I went with the No AR outer coating because of my rough life style. It most certainly would have scratches. All in all I like the Damasko and would definitely not hesitate to recommend it. Here’s a a picture of the BB36 and the DS30 in the sun, I think they both are fantastic without the AR on the outside


----------



## Sonnyboy51 (Dec 18, 2018)

That BB36....my dream...


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Ha! Been away for a while but it seems I have more time on my hands these days!

I ended up with the no AR on the front of the crystal and with the yellow accents date included. For me and my pickiness?, I chose wisely. I enjoy the color and it's not too much. It's just the right amount of accent for me. I think it is a very green yellow which is what I hoped for. So the photos I've seen are true-to-color.

I am fine with whatever slight reflections there are due to the lack of the AR on the outside.

I bought it from WATCHMANN. I received personalized excellent service and in 5 years, I will send it back for its service. 

I'm VERY happy with it. It is everything in a watch I'd hoped for!


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

Here’s a couple of photos. Still getting worn more than my Stowa. Love the Stowa too though. ( don’t want it to become jealous!)


----------



## rifmon (Apr 28, 2015)

The solo blue looks sharp! I almost went with yellow on just the seconds hand but the yellow date doesn't bother me. These certainly are a nice sized watch. For me it's perfect and comfortable...



Marine73 said:


> I've had my custom DS30 for about 4 months now. I went with the blue hand with a white date wheel. The date wheel not matching the hour markers just irked me. I went with the brown leather and love it. Best leather strap I've ever had. I also ordered the blue rubber strap for 100 bucks more. Not too impressed with the rubber. I also ordered the AR coating on the inside only. I'm glad I did. It does give off more of a glare at certain angles but not bad. I also have a Tudor Black Bay 36 and the crystal and inner AR coating are equal if not slightly better on the Damasko. I went with the No AR outer coating because of my rough life style. It most certainly would have scratches. All in all I like the Damasko and would definitely not hesitate to recommend it. Here's a a picture of the BB36 and the DS30 in the sun, I think they both are fantastic without the AR on the outside


----------



## Greg H. (Feb 23, 2006)

rifmon said:


> Here's a couple of photos. Still getting worn more than my Stowa. Love the Stowa too though. ( don't want it to become jealous!)


Awesome!!! ??


----------



## Sensa (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello all, is it correct Damasko dont offer the blue outside AR coating anymore, only a clear coat? Wouldn't that solve all the issues with visible scratches on the outside?

On the other hand, is the inner as AR still blue and does it retain that cool blue reflection overall? Or are they both clear coated now?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The blue has gone. Completely gone.


----------



## Sensa (Apr 13, 2020)

stuffler said:


> The blue has gone. Completely gone.


Alright, thanks for the reply.

Although vulnerable, imo the double blue AR makes it more unique looking and luxurious.

Any of you have experience if the 2 sided clear coat works as effectively (no glass perception)?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Sensa said:


> Alright, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Although vulnerable, imo the double blue AR makes it more unique looking and luxurious.
> 
> Any of you have experience if the 2 sided clear coat works as effectively (no glass perception)?


I own 11 Damasko watches right now, with and w/o the blue tint. No crystal got ever scratched. However, the non-tinted ar coating makes a better reading under some lighting conditions. That might have been the reason for Damasko sourcing their crystals from another source.


----------



## Palettj (Mar 29, 2014)

rifmon said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I'll read through the discussions Mike. Thanks much


I have a DC66 that I purchased a couple years ago. I have a mark on my AR about the size of the head of a pin, its not that noticeable. If I could go back I would have special ordered with AR on the inside only.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

Also consider that outer AR coating requires constant cleaning to get that clean crystal disappearing look. It smudges very easily based on my Sinn.


----------



## 1234tuba (Oct 7, 2020)

I recently acquired a preowned ds30. The case looks like new but there are definitely fine scratches in the outer AR. A surprising amount, really. I’m sure this isn’t a warranty issue but given it’s only a few months old and otherwise like new, it almost doesn’t seem right. Anywho, the watch is otherwise a delight and I will probably live with it, though watchmann quoted around $150 to replace the crystal with a single sided AR.


----------



## jonobailey (Feb 27, 2012)

1234tuba said:


> I recently acquired a preowned ds30. The case looks like new but there are definitely fine scratches in the outer AR. A surprising amount, really. I'm sure this isn't a warranty issue but given it's only a few months old and otherwise like new, it almost doesn't seem right. Anywho, the watch is otherwise a delight and I will probably live with it, though watchmann quoted around $150 to replace the crystal with a single sided AR.


I have never understood how people scratch the AR coating? I own several Damasko watches, all with AR on the outside and up to 7 years of age - not a single scratch on any.


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

Most of the Damaskos I have owned I bought new, and they all had inner-only AR. 

Last year, however, I picked up a Windup edition DS30, and Worn and Wound would not customize it to singled-sided AR. Now it has a few scratches on the AR and it looks like I'll have to pay Watchmann to have the crystal replaced with inner-only. I have no idea how the scratches got there as I've been pretty careful with it. 

Never again. Single-sided only for me.

To be honest I think single-sided should be the Damasko default.


----------



## omgitsspooky (Apr 19, 2020)

1234tuba said:


> I recently acquired a preowned ds30. The case looks like new but there are definitely fine scratches in the outer AR. A surprising amount, really. I'm sure this isn't a warranty issue but given it's only a few months old and otherwise like new, it almost doesn't seem right. Anywho, the watch is otherwise a delight and I will probably live with it, though watchmann quoted around $150 to replace the crystal with a single sided AR.


Previous


jonobailey said:


> I have never understood how people scratch the AR coating? I own several Damasko watches, all with AR on the outside and up to 7 years of age - not a single scratch on any.


You must be a very careful person. I'm pretty gentle with mine and I still managed to get a mark on the crystal of my Sinn.


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3 (Jan 5, 2021)

I have a da42 and dc30. Looking to sell a few Steinharts and buy another Damasko. Maybe dc67 or dsub3. 

1)How durable is submarine steel vs ice hardened steel? Ie has anyone scratched the case on sub steel? 
2) how does the dsub wear? Is it pretty large. Da42 is 40 mm and a nice size. Dont mind a bit bigger for a diver


----------



## Nidan (Nov 4, 2011)

My DS30 is not quite 2 years old. I almost never take it off and it gets plenty of bangs and scrapes as I am really tough on watches. The Seiko diver that I wore before I got the DS30 is covered in scratches and nicks. Meanwhile my DS30 still looks immaculate. If I really examine the crystal I can see some tiny marks in the AR, but I have to look hard in just the right light. If were doing it all over again I'd get one without outer AR, but really it's no big deal. The watch is a pleasure to own and wear.


----------

